# Saber FSN Vs Yusuke YYH



## Casshern (Jul 11, 2012)

Scenario 1 : Dark Tournament Arc  
Scenario 2 : Chapter Black Arc 
Scenario 3 : Three Kings Arc

Go.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jul 11, 2012)

DT Yusuke has superior speed, but probably not enough enough to get off a reigan/rush up and punch her.

Going to ask for that mach 28 feat btw.  Want to read how its described.  After all, just dodging/parrying/reacting to such an attack doesn't mean you can move at those speed depending on how far the mach 28 attack had to travel in relation to Saber's movement.  After all, if its fired at her from 100 meters away and she only moved 5 meters in the frame of time, that's not mach 28 now is it?

Anyway, Chapter Black has both the speed and firepower on all fronts to end this absurdely quick.  Assuming she can get to avalon/excalibur combo, Yusuke can survive the attack assuming he gets a safe enough distance between himself and the General AOE (talking... no more than a couple hundred meters at most, surface area is a bit of a bitch like that) (he could theoretically outrun it as well.  ran 5 full days at presumably top speed, given Hokushin and company were actively trying to lose him).

Also, willy, still waiting for that passage proving complete subatomic destruction.  Going to be a hardass here, because this is a character I can actually debate for.

As it stands, Yusuke can take 2 and 3.  1 is doubtful, despite possessing the firepower to end it even here.


----------



## Sieghart92 (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't know about Yusuke but looking at his profile this is a rape in his favour. How fast and strong is DT Yusuke?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jul 11, 2012)

DT yusuke is mach 25.

At least higher end multi city block level with casual reigan blasts, a full powered one likely being a town level attack.

His durability is at least multi city block level.

Punching power should be comparable to 100% toguro's (who should punch with the force of his aura at a minimum).

Do want to note for everyone that, despite the CB reigan not having a speed, its capable of blitzing a character with mach 50 speed feats.  So, even if Arturia is mach 28 in reactions?  Legitimately?  Good luck arguing she'll get to avalon.


----------



## Huntring (Jul 11, 2012)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> DT Yusuke has superior speed, but probably not enough enough to get off a reigan/rush up and punch her.
> 
> Going to ask for that mach 28 feat btw.  Want to read how its described.  After all, just dodging/parrying/reacting to such an attack doesn't mean you can move at those speed depending on how far the mach 28 attack had to travel in relation to Saber's movement.  After all, if its fired at her from 100 meters away and she only moved 5 meters in the frame of time, that's not mach 28 now is it?



Here's the scene in question:

[YOUTUBE]CRbKWh0oMRE[/YOUTUBE]

Starts at around 2:42.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok, I see where the mach 13/14 comes from.

Why the hell would this give her "mach 28"?  her narrowly dodging that projectile requires twice the reaction speed?

Also want to note that everyone in that Cloud thread (whether that changes jack?  Don't know, but the argument for her swing being that fast is bunk) was definately abusing the speed of her sword swing.  Mach 28 reactions doesn't mean she can move her fucking limbs at mach 28.  It means she'd be able to react to an attack coming in at mach 28 from 1 meter away.

So, she's definately is limited to mach 13/14 movement.


----------



## Nevermind (Jul 11, 2012)

Even if she had to actively move her arms to parry it? (Talking about reflexes here, not actual movement)

And I dunno....but this seems like a borderline spite thread to me.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jul 11, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Even if she had to actively move her arms to parry it? (Talking about reflexes here, not actual movement)



Yeah, good luck proving exactly how much she'd need to move to parry it  in comparison to the arrow's movement with a medium that uses words to describe events.

It becomes arbitrary here.

You can't say when she'd have started moving her arms or not.

We don't know, because that detail isn't conveyed in the writing to my knowledge (though perhaps I missed it)

The best you have is mach 13/14.


----------



## Casshern (Jul 11, 2012)

Btw the reason she is able to achieve mach 13 speed in that scene is because Shirou gives her the command to "fly" so is not is like she can do that by herself, the only reason she was able to do it was thanks to his masters order.

Watch the whole video and you will understand.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jul 11, 2012)

I read somewhere that the mach 14 thing was basically her being restored to the level of power she had in life.

Think that's what willy said anyway.


----------



## Huntring (Jul 11, 2012)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Ok, I see where the mach 13/14 comes from.
> 
> Why the hell would this give her "mach 28"?  her narrowly dodging that projectile requires twice the reaction speed?



I'm not exactly a math guy and I haven't taken physics class yet so don't expect anything to concrete from me.  I just know that scene was the one that was mentioned in the wiki page that gave her, her reaction speed.  




			
				Casshern said:
			
		

> Btw the reason she is able to achieve mach 13 speed in that scene is because Shirou gives her the command to "fly" so is not is like she can do that by herself, the only reason she was able to do it was thanks to his masters order.
> 
> Watch the whole video and you will understand.



It specifically said that Saber was restored to her old strength aka the strength she had back when she was still alive.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jul 11, 2012)

Huntring said:


> I'm not exactly a math guy and I haven't taken physics class yet so don't expect anything to concrete from me.  I just know that scene was the one that was mentioned in the wiki page that gave her, her reaction speed.



Wasn't stating that just for you dude 

I recognize you were just posting the scene and not defending the interpretation.

I'm calling bullshit at large in general for debate purposes with others though.


----------



## Casshern (Jul 11, 2012)

> I read somewhere that the mach 14 thing was basically her being restored to the level of power she had in life.


Not really.
She does indeed get her old strength, but she is able to get to Archer?s position because Emiya uses his command spell to make her ?fly? hell he even explains how he puts all of the mana of the command spell just for the ?leaping? so she would have a better chance .
He also says how Saber is practically going to be used as an arrow, so he can?t screw up the timing when he ?fires? her.
So indeed she gets her power back, but the speed she achieves is all Emiya?s doing, he is the one that ?fires? her.


----------



## Huntring (Jul 11, 2012)

Casshern said:


> Not really.
> She does indeed get her old strength, but she is able to get to Archer?s position because Emiya uses his command spell to make her ?fly? hell he even explains how he puts all of the mana of the command spell just for the ?leaping? so she would have a better chance .
> He also says how Saber is practically going to be used as an arrow, so he can?t screw up the timing when he ?fires? her.
> So indeed she gets her power back, but the speed she achieves is all Emiya?s doing, he is the one that ?fires? her.



Your overthinking things.

She got her old strength back due to the commend seal commend to leap.  Thus it's basically saying that she always had that strength when she was alive.


----------



## Sieghart92 (Jul 11, 2012)

Huntring said:


> Your overthinking things.
> 
> She got her old strength back due to the commend seal commend to leap.  Thus it's basically saying that she always had that strength when she was alive.



But the flight thing was due to the command spell. That doesn't change the fact that she is Mach 14 though.


----------



## Casshern (Jul 11, 2012)

Seriously people don't you read/watch things before you make claims?

The entire scene is about how Emiya uses his command spell to give Saber a chance to get to Archer's position without the need of conventional speed hence the reason of the command "fly" he even makes the comparison of the Fight she had with Rider before and how that won't be enough.

Saber got her old strength back, yes, but the speed she gets to match the arrow is all thanks to Emiya, is not her doing so you can't claim she has that speed.


----------



## Casshern (Jul 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsrfyjfL_jM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]CRbKWh0oMRE[/YOUTUBE]

The whole scene is about how Saber is able to win this thanks to Emiya's help and if you can't understand this when is so clear then you have serious comprehension issues.


----------



## Nevermind (Jul 11, 2012)

So you created what basically amounts to a spite thread (scenarios two and three) to tell people they have comprehension issues.

Typical Casshit.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jul 11, 2012)

Casshern said:


> So indeed she gets her power back, but the speed she achieves is all Emiya’s doing, he is the one that “fires” her.



That's your argument?

You do remember she did get out of the arrows flight path, right?

I mean, even if that's not mach 28, that still gives her old powered up self speed on par with the arrow.

May not be long distance movement herself (don't care enough to reread the shit), but her being able to avoid the thing can't be attributed to Emiya "firing" her, those reactions and such would need to belong to her.  After all, just flying to Archer wouldn't require that she needs the reactions/short range movement to dodge.  That command should have only amped her movement over long distances for that time with the argument you're trying to present (as in, she wouldn't need to react at all).


----------



## Huntring (Jul 11, 2012)

Casshern said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsrfyjfL_jM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]CRbKWh0oMRE[/YOUTUBE]





> Commend Spells allow for temporary strengthening of all servents.
> A powerful technique that converts that tremendou mana into energy for Servents.
> Enough power to fill Saber's enormous circuits.
> *The Knight King that ruled all battlefields during the age of legends shall be reborn.*



Yep.



> The whole scene is about how Saber is able to win this thanks to Emiya's help and if you can't understand this when is so clear then you have serious comprehension issues



Nice little flame bait we got here.

To insult back or to not insult back?  Tis, a difficult question.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jul 11, 2012)

He's probably not worth your time.

Don't even remember who the fuck the OP is.

Can't be memorable enough to insult.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 11, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> So you created what basically amounts to a spite thread (scenarios two and three) to tell people they have comprehension issues.
> 
> Typical Casshit.



Who's next?



> Casshit



YOU'RE NEXT, ON MY LIST


----------



## teddy (Jul 11, 2012)

> Holla If Ya Hear Me!



_*siren blares*_


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 11, 2012)

so she's not Mach 28 because we can't prove she only started the dodge/avoid maneuver when she was already in ~melee range with the oncoming arrow ?


the VN doesn't specify that bit ?


----------



## Ulti (Jul 11, 2012)

? said:


> _*siren blares*_



Shame I don't even know who he is, I can't kill him with words of truth.


----------



## Nevermind (Jul 11, 2012)

YOU DON'T GET MY SYMPY AT ALL


----------



## teddy (Jul 11, 2012)

Not like he could handle the truth anyway.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 11, 2012)

No one can, seriously Steiner's theme is perfect for interrupting people, if he returns I will mark like hell, even more if they give him a fuckin mic! kinda on topic

who would win in a fight:

Scott Steiner or Gilgamesh?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jul 11, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> so she's not Mach 28 because we can't prove she only started the dodge/avoid maneuver when she was already in ~melee range with the oncoming arrow ?
> 
> 
> the VN doesn't specify that bit ?



She's not mach 28 because no indication was given that she needed to clear twice the distance huntring did as she dodged to the side.

And no, the text didn't give any indication of that to my knowledge.  Feel free to read it for me though and tell me otherwise, but I didn't see it.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 11, 2012)

Steiner has him in the Steiner Recliner

'I'M THE BADDEST SON OF A BITCH WHO EVER LIVED!'


----------



## Nevermind (Jul 11, 2012)

His tag team partner Cell comes in.

It's Solar Recliner time, brought to you by TEAM PERFECTION.


----------



## teddy (Jul 11, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Steiner has him in the Steiner Recliner
> 
> 'I'M THE BADDEST SON OF A BITCH WHO EVER LIVED!'





			
				Steiner said:
			
		

> Gate of Babylon?
> 
> More like Gate of Babybitch!



That's not even getting into Steiner Math or Law.


----------



## Amae (Jul 11, 2012)

The command spell restored Saber to her original strength, but she used a combination of both prana burst and Strike Air to move that fast (4 km in under a second). Casshern is dumb, yeah.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 11, 2012)

> WHO'S NEXT?







> YOU'RE NEXT ON MY LIST



NOW ALL YOU SACRAMENTAL SCUMBAGS, ALL YOU SACRAMENTAL WHITE TRASH, YOU'RE ALL WAITING FOR THE KING OF WHITE TRASH, GILGAMESH, WELL HE AIN'T COMING, I PUT HIM IN THE HOSPITAL, HE WANTED TO DEFEND THE HONOR OF SABER, WELL I DID THE HONOR TO GET ON HER AND OFF HER FOR 30 DAYS AND 30 NIGHTS, SO AS YOU'RE IN THE HOSPITAL, SCREAMIN IN PAIN, SABER WILL BE ON HER BACK, SCREAMIN MY NAME.

SO THIS GOES TO ALL MY FREAKS OUT THERE, BIG POPPA PUMP IS YA HOOKUP, HOLLA IF YA HEAR ME.

*SIRENS BLARE*


----------



## teddy (Jul 11, 2012)

_*You must spread some reputation around before giving it to The Penetrator again.*_


----------



## Nevermind (Jul 11, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> NOW ALL YOU SACRAMENTAL SCUMBAGS, ALL YOU SACRAMENTAL WHITE TRASH, YOU'RE ALL WAITING FOR THE KING OF WHITE TRASH, GILGAMESH, WELL HE AIN'T COMING, I PUT HIM IN THE HOSPITAL, HE WANTED TO DEFEND THE HONOR OF SABER, WELL I DID THE HONOR TO GET ON HER AND OFF HER FOR 30 DAYS AND 30 NIGHTS, SO AS YOU'RE IN THE HOSPITAL, SCREAMIN IN PAIN, SABER WILL BE ON HER BACK, SCREAMIN MY NAME.
> 
> SO THIS GOES TO ALL MY FREAKS OUT THERE, BIG POPPA PUMP IS YA HOOKUP, HOLLA IF YOU'RE HEAR ME.
> 
> *SIRENS BLARE*





Post of the day.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 11, 2012)

Steiner kills fictional characters with words of truth.

Coming to an OBD near you.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 11, 2012)

> She's not mach 28 because no indication was given that she needed to clear twice the distance huntring did as she dodged to the side.


as I understood they were both flying at each other @ Mach 13-14 (effectively making the projectile Mach ~28 relative to her) and she avoided it at the last instant (as in, only started dodging when they were about to collide)

or something



would be nice to have willy here


----------



## Scratchy (Jul 11, 2012)

On a certain Quotes page with it!


----------



## Nevermind (Jul 11, 2012)

Scratchy said:


> On a certain Quotes page with it!



I was about to do the same.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jul 11, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> as I understood they were both flying at each other @ Mach 13-14 (effectively making the projectile Mach ~28 relative to her) and she avoided it at the last instant
> 
> or something
> 
> ...



Not really how it works.

She still has to move twice the distance huntring does for such speed.

She showcases none of that.

And narrowly avoiding it doesn't indicate she needs to travel very far.

And in terms of "reactions"  we'd need to see indication she was only reacting to it from a meter away to give her "reaction time" at mach 28.

Hard to convey in a written medium without details.


----------



## Scratchy (Jul 11, 2012)

I'll leave it to you then


----------



## Ulti (Jul 11, 2012)

Actually he'd probably call Gilgamesh GILGATRASH, GILGABITCH or something


----------



## Nevermind (Jul 11, 2012)

Scratchy said:


> I'll leave it to you then



Nah, go ahead. Busy working on something.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 11, 2012)

> And in terms of "reactions" we'd need to see indication she was only reacting to it from a meter away to give her "reaction time" at mach 28.
> 
> Hard to convey in a written medium without details.


yeah I guess


----------



## Ulti (Jul 11, 2012)

Next up

STEINER IS ON THE HUNT FOR FATTY ISKANDER


----------

